# Hygetropin and Riptropin



## Canadian muscle (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm reading a lot if mixed reviews here that these brands are now bunk.

Strange thing is in seeing a lot of hgh serum test scores over on rx muscle and uk-bodybuilding 

What is the general consensus

What makes some of you so sure that all the hgh coming from china is fake.


I don't mean to be controversial but I would like to know because I cannot afford to pay triple the price from a HRT dr


----------



## Joliver (Jul 25, 2014)

I am hearing that it is fake. A couple of friends of mine got some hyges and took 10ius with no sides. No actual bloods, but they are experienced enough to know bunk.

I am inclined to stay away.


----------



## SuperBane (Jul 25, 2014)

Heard none of that stuff is real right now


----------



## Yaya (Jul 25, 2014)

I know homer was supposed to be providing real rips again soon or at some point... don't know if it's happened yet 

Heard the Grey tops are testing on the higher side


----------



## SHRUGS (Jul 25, 2014)

U shouldnt worry about that unless you're broke and tryin to pinch pennies. Blow dust outta wallet and buy pharm grade seros or humas whatever your flavor is. GH isnt a cheap game and unless you've got decent pocket flo don't even bother. Test and Dbol or quality Var will rock your world. I wouldnt put ching chong shit on my hot rod so why would u put it in ur body....
!SHRUGS!


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 25, 2014)

Agree with Joli & Shrugs. Too expensive a game to chance it. I'm done with GH for now.


----------



## SHRUGS (Jul 25, 2014)

No need to stay away if you've got money for pharm. Spend and enjoy thats some good shit rock n roll!!!
!SHRUGS!


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 25, 2014)

wait til the 1st of the year for anything coming out of china.  

i see other sites with guys getting stuff so cheap, just wana pm all of them as say "congrats on all the cash you just wasted"


----------



## Canadian muscle (Jul 25, 2014)

Unfortunately I am in canada and it's really  hard to find pharmacy grade here.

You can't get a prescription for hgh unless you have aids.

We also do not have any anti aging/HRT program that includes hgh.


----------



## Canadian muscle (Jul 27, 2014)

Ok. I've also really wanted to try nutropin and oknitrope. I would even spend the extra dough.

Maybe I should


----------



## Joliver (Jul 27, 2014)

Canadian muscle said:


> Unfortunately I am in canada and it's really  hard to find pharmacy grade here.
> 
> You can't get a prescription for hgh unless you have aids.



All I am hearing is "Joli, I don't want to be the best..."  Its time to man up....literally.


----------



## Marly27 (Jul 29, 2014)

I always wonder how people run crazy doses of HGH, then I see it's chinese generic.  4 IU of Pharma and my hands are completely numb for half the day, and all of when I sleep.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 29, 2014)

I thOught marly was natty.


----------

